# SWAP in Glenwood this weekend



## Peelsauce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Swap Boats!*

One day left! Come buy a boat!

Sparky sit on top
Pyranha H3
Dagger Ultrafuge x2
WaveSport Project 45
WS EZG 50
WS EZ
Jackason Rockstar small
WS Project X 48
Liquid Logic Remix 69
Pyranha H2 x2
Liquid Logic Hoss
Pyranha Inazone
Liquid Logic CR 80
Pyranha Seven 0 x2
Jackson Super Hero
Liquid Logic Stomper 90
Dagger G Ride
Jackson Allstsar
Liquid Logic Huck
C4 Waterman x2 10', 10'6"
WS Project 52
12' Equinox sit on top
Jackson Star
Liquid Logic Biscuit
13' Fiberglass Kayak
Dagger RX 6.9
Perception Madness


----------

